# Wile E Coyote on the hunt



## MSnowy (Dec 19, 2020)

We had our first good snowstorm here this week so I headed out to see what I could find. Found this coyote out hunting. It was more interested in the hunt then me, it crossed by me within 30ft.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 19, 2020)

Fantastic set.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 19, 2020)

pjaye said:


> Fantastic set.



thanks


----------



## nmoody (Dec 19, 2020)

Really nice, love the snow on the nose.


----------



## Winona (Dec 19, 2020)

These are great!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Dec 19, 2020)

Great shots.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 20, 2020)

I agree with the above. Quite a handsome beast too.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 20, 2020)

Awesome set. They are one of our most wary animals, and many people will never see one in their lives, even though they might be all around.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Dec 20, 2020)

We live in Suburban Knoxville, TN and they are all over the place here.  We see them running down the street and in our backyard all the time.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 20, 2020)

Great set.  Nominated that last one for POTM.  The snow on his nose and the eye contact are perfect.

Lots of coyote sightings around here in the woods where the dog and I hike.  I have only seen a few from a distance.  I keep the dog on leash all the time because of them and we stick to mid day and fairly well traveled areas.  They attacked a friends dog who was off leash and caused some serious injuries. They pretty much leave people alone but an off leash dog is a target.


----------



## PJM (Dec 20, 2020)

Great set.  It must have been pretty cool having come that close and pose for you.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 20, 2020)

nmoody said:


> Really nice, love the snow on the nose.





Winona said:


> These are great!





Scott Whaley said:


> Great shots.





Space Face said:


> I agree with the above. Quite a handsome beast too.



Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 20, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Great set.  Nominated that last one for POTM.  The snow on his nose and the eye contact are perfect.
> 
> Lots of coyote sightings around here in the woods where the dog and I hike.  I have only seen a few from a distance.  I keep the dog on leash all the time because of them and we stick to mid day and fairly well traveled areas.  They attacked a friends dog who was off leash and caused some serious injuries. They pretty much leave people alone but an off leash dog is a target.



Thank you. We have quite a few around here. The first one I saw was 30 years ago along the marshes


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 20, 2020)

PJM said:


> Great set.  It must have been pretty cool having come that close and pose for you.



 Thanks. This one was watching me as I was watching it.  I set up just a head of where it was hunting


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2020)

wow really enjoyed this set.. so much fun getting closer and closer and then that beautiful face..wow


----------



## Amocholes (Dec 21, 2020)

A beautiful animal!


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 21, 2020)

You most definitely understand everything about wildlife photography, love the comp. especially. Great set and job.


----------



## Dwegs (Dec 22, 2020)

Love them.

I love getting out in snowy weather, and this makes it so much better. Well spotted and shot.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 22, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> wow really enjoyed this set.. so much fun getting closer and closer and then that beautiful face..wow





K9Kirk said:


> You most definitely understand everything about wildlife photography, love the comp. especially. Great set and job.





Dwegs said:


> Love them.
> 
> I love getting out in snowy weather, and this makes it so much better. Well spotted and shot.



Thank you


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 23, 2020)

Really nice. I see them a lot where I live. Lots of farmers have chickens and they apparently like them. Not uncommon for the farmers to have a donkey or two, apparently they keep the coyote away. The ones by me look pretty mangy, I've never seen one so beautiful as yours.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 26, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Really nice. I see them a lot where I live. Lots of farmers have chickens and they apparently like them. Not uncommon for the farmers to have a donkey or two, apparently they keep the coyote away. The ones by me look pretty mangy, I've never seen one so beautiful as yours.



Coyotes 101 – CoyoteSmart

“Eastern coyote DNA reveals that, as coyotes spread through southern Canada, they occasionally interbred with the wolves they encountered.  As a result, our eastern coyotes are larger than their western counterparts. With a typical weight of 30-50 pounds and a length of 48-60 inches (nose to tail), they can sometimes reach twice the size of their more diminutive relatives.”


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 26, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Really nice. I see them a lot where I live. Lots of farmers have chickens and they apparently like them. Not uncommon for the farmers to have a donkey or two, apparently they keep the coyote away. The ones by me look pretty mangy, I've never seen one so beautiful as yours.



Thanks. We have what seems like a few in every neighborhood around here


----------



## CaptainRuss (Jan 18, 2021)

Love those photos! We are a little short on snow for the season here and missing some of those great moments to capture. I live in the next town below yours MSnowy and I have a small farm with no shortage of livestock and thusly I have no shortage of this relatively new hybrid called Coywolf.

Meet the Coywolf | A Field Guide to the Coywolf | Nature | PBS

Apparently, coyotes in the northeast are all gone. The only photos I get of coywolves are grainy ones on the game cameras around the property. Hate to admit it but I if I am looking through a lens at coywolves on the farm it's with a scope and not a camera lens in case I need to protect the animals we have. The last time my dog chased a single one out, he chased it right into the rest of the pack deep in the woods. He came out with a couple of nicks and cuts but otherwise just fine.

 The only ones I see that dare to come close to people are the pups trying to investigate out of curiosity. Never had an adult even try, so they are not terribly aggressive which makes for a safe photo subject.


----------

